# top 10 nba players



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

1.steve nash
2.lebron james
3.Dwayne Wade
4.kobe bryant
5.dirk
6.KG
7.amare
8.Elton Brand
9.Iversons
10.arenas


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

1. Tim Duncan
2. Kobe Bryant
3. LeBron James
4. Dwyane Wade
5. Dirk Nowitzki
6. Kevin Garnett
7. Elton Brand
8. Yao Ming
9. Steve Nash
10. Dwight Howard (yeah I'm going there)


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

sunsrock103 said:


> *1.steve nash*
> 2.lebron james
> 3.Dwayne Wade
> 4.kobe bryant
> ...



Please ****ing stop. You're making Suns fans look really bad.


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

how is steve nash not in the top 5 and how is yao there
no way duncan is number one


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

how is nash not number one or at leas in the top 5


----------



## g-dog-rice#2 (Jan 29, 2006)

1. Kobe
2. Lebron
3. Duncan
4. Dirk
5. Wade
6. KG
7. Iverson
8. Arenas
9. Brand
10. Nash

I put a lot of thought into this and changed up some of my previous picks. I don't feel that Wade is quite up there yet, past Duncan or Kobe or even Lebron. Iverson and KG are still great, but they've dropped a bit in my book.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

How is Tim Duncan left out of your top 10? Nash is a top 10 player but top 5 is a real stretch. 

Please take Dr. Seuss' advice.


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

i forgot about duncan he should be in my top 10


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> 1. Tim Duncan
> 2. Kobe Bryant
> 3. LeBron James
> 4. Dwyane Wade
> ...




Although Howard will be a top 10 player eventually. I'd exchange him for Iverson at the 10 spot.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

1. Tim Duncan
2. Kobe Bryant
3. LeBron James
4. Dwyane Wade
5. Dirk Nowitzki
6. Steve Nash
7. Elton Brand
8. Kevin Garnett
9. Gilbert Arenas
10. Ron Artest (meh, why not?)


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

sunsrock103 said:


> how is steve nash not in the top 5 and how is yao there
> no way duncan is number one


You're a funny kid.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

1) Tim Duncan
2) LeBron James
3) Kobe Bryant
4) Dwyane Wade
5) Kevin Garnett 
6) Dirk Nowitzki
7) Elton Brand
8) Allen Iverson
9) Gilbert Arenas
10) Steve Nash


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

You're a funny kid.

not a kid


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

You might as well preface all of your posts with "HOMER WARNING".


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## Boozuka-AK47 (Jul 11, 2004)

1. Lebron James
2. Kobe Bryant
3. Tim Duncan
4. Dirk Nowitski
5. Dwyane Wade
6. Elton Brand
7. Steve Nash
8. Yao Ming
9. Paul Pierce
10.Gilbert Arenas


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

sunsrock103 said:


> 1.steve nash
> 2.lebron james
> 3.Dwayne Wade
> 4.kobe bryant
> ...


That is my cousin and I don't even agree with his list. I would put nash 4-6, there is no way he is better than kobe, lebron, AND dwayne wade. :no:


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

1. Tim Duncan
2. Lebron James
3. Dwyane Wade
4. Steve Nash
5. T-Mac
6. Yao Ming
7. KB24
8. KG
9. Dirk
10. AI


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

theres a thread for the top 50 already


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

LeBron, Wade, Duncan, Kobe, KG, Dirk, Nash, AI, Brand, and Yao...in some order


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> LeBron, Wade, Duncan, Kobe, KG, Dirk, Nash, AI, Brand, and Yao...in some order


Yao Ming is the most overrated player i have ever seen. I never knew he was better than Tmac.


----------



## Cambridgeshire (Jan 15, 2005)

SunsRock31 said:


> Yao Ming is the most overrated player i have ever seen. I never knew he was better than Tmac.


Please do not attack other posters.

- *Premier*


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

:boohoo:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

1. Tim Duncan
2. Kobe Bryant
3. LeBron James
4. Dwyane Wade
5. Kevin Garnett
6. Dirk Nowitzki
7. Elton Brand
8. Paul Pierce
9. Gilbert Arenas
10. Steve Nash


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Next season?

*1.* LeBron James
*2.* Kobe Bryant
*3.* Dwyane Wade
*4.* Tim Duncan
*5.* Yao Ming
*6.* Dirk Nowtizki
*7.* Kevin Garnett
*8.* Elton Brand
*9.* Dwight Howard (I'm agreeing with Patchwork when he says around 20/15 season)
*10.*Gilbert Arenas


...on a side note, I don't think Chris Bosh will be far behind either. Toronto has a much better roster, and Bosh will really benefit. I think he'll crack the top-10 in the not-too distant future.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

SunsRock31 said:


> Yao Ming is the most overrated player i have ever seen. I never knew he was better than Tmac.


 I wasn't sure about yao or not (he'd be 10th if I ranked the ones I listed probably), but I'd take him before tmac.


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

Premier said:


> 1. Tim Duncan
> 2. Kobe Bryant
> 3. LeBron James
> 4. Dwyane Wade
> ...


 :stupid:


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

SunsRock31 said:


> :stupid:


Take a break. Everyone has their own opinion, not yours.


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

you don't even have nash on your top 10 and he was MVP MVP MVP, ring a bell? :naughty:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

SunsRock31 said:


> :stupid:


 fine, fine. You win


1. Nash
2. Nash
3. Nash
4. Nash
5. Nash
6. Nash
7. Nash
8. Nash
9. Amare
10. Nash


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

SunsRock31 said:


> you don't even have nash on your top 10 and he was MVP MVP MVP, ring a bell? :naughty:


Nash had help, much more help than LeBron, and only won 4 more games. He also won less games than Dallas (6 games), San Antonio (10 games) and Detroit (10 games). All 3 teams had 'candidates' on them. Dirk Nowtizki was a very strong candidate, they both had great supporting casts, and he won 6 more games than Nash. Even Tim Duncan, he won 10 more games than Nash, and even if stats did drop a bit, he still had a great season and lead his team to the highest amount of wins in the league. Most fans say it's because of either wins (if so, Tim Duncan or Dirk should of won) or stats (if so, LeBron should have won, because he still had roughly the same amount of wins as well).


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

1. Lebron James
2. Tim Duncan
3. Kobe Bryant
4. Dirk Newitzki
5. Vince Carter
6. Dwayne Wade
7. Allen Iverson
8. Steve Nash
9. Kevin Garnet
10. Tracy Mcgrady


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ras said:


> . Even Tim Duncan, he won 10 more games than Nash, and even if stats did drop a bit, he still had a great season and lead his team to the highest amount of wins in the league.


Detroit had the most wins in the league with 64.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

SunsRock31 said:


> Yao Ming is the most overrated player i have ever seen. I never knew he was better than Tmac.


Were you under a rock for the second half of the season after Yao finally got his toe fixed?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

1. Lebron James
2. Kobe Bryant
3. Dwyane Wade

the first 3 are so close to one another. 

4. Tim Duncan
5. Dirk Nowitski
6. Kevin Garnett
7. Yao Ming
8. Elton Brand
9. Steve Nash
10. Gilbert Arenas


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

the Suns could not close out games at all last season. the reasons that their record was not great are: a. Injuries to key players, b. The Suns did not win 1 game decided by 3 pts or less(0-8). That will not get you 60+ wins in a season.


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Were you under a rock for the second half of the season after Yao finally got his toe fixed?


He is just tall, and can just reach his arm from the free throw line over everyone's heads and score. It's not skill it's a severe height advantage. He gets killed when he is guarded by a legit big man. EX: Shaq, Amare, KG, Big Ben, etc. He would be around number 25 for me not top 10 that's crazy.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

SunsRock31 said:


> He is just tall, and can just reach his arm from the free throw line over everyone's heads and score. It's not skill it's a severe height advantage. He gets killed when he is guarded by a legit big man. EX: Shaq, Amare, KG, Big Ben, etc. He would be around number 25 for me not top 10 that's crazy.


 :rofl:


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

SunsRock31 said:


> He is just tall, and can just reach his arm from the free throw line over everyone's heads and score. It's not skill it's a severe height advantage. He gets killed when he is guarded by a legit big man. EX: Shaq, Amare, KG, Big Ben, etc. He would be around number 25 for me not top 10 that's crazy.



BBBBBBBWWWWWWWWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:laugh: :rotf: :laugh:

Im crying over here!!!!!!


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

Chalie Boy said:


> BBBBBBBWWWWWWWWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :laugh: :rotf: :laugh:
> 
> Im crying over here!!!!!!












:rotf: :laugh: :rotf: :rofl:









Skill?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> fine, fine. You win
> 
> 
> 1. Nash
> ...


Hold up, you forgot Pat Burke, the man is a legend


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

qross1fan said:


> Hold up, you forgot Pat Burke, the man is a legend


 He's number 15 (11, 12, 14 are nash, 13 is Marion)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

SunsRock31 said:


> Skill?


Yep, Yao's got plenty of it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

sunsrock103 said:


> You're a funny kid.
> 
> not a kid


Well, your cousin is apparently 15. He acts like he's 15, and that still comes across better than you do.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

LeBron
Kobe
Duncan
Brand
Yao
Garnett
Dirk
McGrady
Wade
Nash

In No Order, very interchangeable, could change my mind any minute.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

SunsRock31 said:


> He is just tall, and can just reach his arm from the free throw line over everyone's heads and score. It's not skill it's a severe height advantage. He gets killed when he is guarded by a legit big man. EX: Shaq, Amare, KG, Big Ben, etc. He would be around number 25 for me not top 10 that's crazy.


It's a probably a clear fact that you know nothing about basketball, and nor do you ever watch basketball. I would respond, but what's the point?


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

SunsRock31 said:


> He is just tall, and can just reach his arm from the free throw line over everyone's heads and score. It's not skill it's a severe height advantage. He gets killed when he is guarded by a legit big man. EX: Shaq, Amare, KG, Big Ben, etc. He would be around number 25 for me not top 10 that's crazy.


baahahahahahahahahahahahahaha, omg you really belive yourself? funny ****!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> 5. Vince Carter
> 6. Dwayne Wade


No.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> 5. Vince Carter
> 6. Dwayne Wade


No.

In no order:

Duncan
Nowitzki
Wade
Bryant
Nash
Brand
James
Pierce
Arenas
Garnett


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

Rawse said:


> Well, your cousin is apparently 15. He acts like he's 15, and that still comes across better than you do.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> No.
> 
> In no order:
> 
> ...



yes...those are precisely the top 10 players in the league and i love the "no order"...in this league there is so much talent that you really cant say someone is clearly better than the other when talking of the top players...for example whos better lebron or wade??? you can have valid arguements for both but neither is decisevely better than the other...you cant say its a fact that lebron is better than wade or vice versa


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

1. Lebron
2. Duncan
3. Kobe
4. Wade
5. Nowitzki
6. Brand
7. Garnett
8. Yao
9. Pierce
10. Nash


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Do not attack other posters*


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

Normally I would be pissed but this is coming from a 12 year old kid who says Nash is the best player in the league.

Listen, Duncan does so many things that don't show up in the stats. He has more intangibles than anyone in the league. His mere presence on the court makes his teammates so much better, moreso than your little poster boy.


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

Legend_33 said:


> Normally I would be pissed but this is coming from a 12 year old kid who says Nash is the best player in the league.
> 
> Listen, Duncan does so many things that don't show up in the stats. He has more intangibles than anyone in the league. *His mere presence on the court makes his teammates so much better*, moreso than your little poster boy.


And Steve Nash does not do that?


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Once again DO NOT ATTACK OTHER POSTERS*


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

sunsrock103 said:


> .../QUOTE]
> 
> actually you are 12.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Please ****ing stop. You're making Suns fans look really bad.


Nash isn't number 1, sorry whoever posted that. =\


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

SunsRock31 said:


> And Steve Nash does not do that?


Ugh, read my post again. 

Hint: Read what I wrote after the part you bolded.


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


> Nash isn't number 1, sorry whoever posted that. =\



http://www.orlandosentinel.com/media/photo/2005-11/20329876.jpg


:banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :banana:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow at this thread.

Does Amareca have another nephew or is it just Huey and Dewey here?


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Legend_33 said:


> Normally I would be pissed but this is coming from a 12 year old kid who says Nash is the best player in the league.
> 
> Listen, Duncan does so many things that don't show up in the stats. He has more intangibles than anyone in the league. His mere presence on the court makes his teammates so much better, moreso than your little poster boy.


How do you define "best'? Your describtion of Duncan fits Nash too.

Hey, Kid is not all crazy when he says that Nash is the best player in the nba. After all, Nash is back to back NBA mvp.


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

Air Fly said:


> How do you define "best'? Your describtion of Duncan fits Nash too.
> 
> Hey, Kid is not all crazy when he says that Nash is the best player in the nba. After all, Nash is back to back NBA mvp.


People were calling me homer when I said stuff like that. Oh well.


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

Air Fly said:


> How do you define "best'? Your describtion of Duncan fits Nash too.
> 
> Hey, Kid is not all crazy when he says that Nash is the best player in the nba. After all, Nash is back to back NBA mvp.


Duncan is a better scorer, rebounder, and defender than Nash. Anyways, big men are generally better/more valuable than PGs.

Put Duncan on the Suns and Nash on the Spurs and the Spurs might not make it out of the first round. The Suns are a lock for a title. Just my opinion.


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

Legend_33 said:


> Duncan is a better scorer, rebounder, and defender than Nash. Anyways, big men are generally better/more valuable than PGs.


Doesn't a point guard control the ball more than anybody on his team, and is supposed to be the leader of his team. Nash doesn't need to score, Phoenix has plenty of other options. Duncan is better in those categories but does Duncan average 11 assists per game? And consistently hit 3's? Both are top 5 players in this league, and both are the most valuable at their positions.


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just think Duncan can do more things than Nash can do and is more valuable to his team. Also he is a two-way player: Great on offense AND defense, which Nash is not. I don't know what else to tell you. There are plenty of people who put Duncan ahead of Nash, why don't you go bug one of them.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

This is what happens when you give MVPs to the undeserving. It has made a mockery of NBA player rankings IMO.

1. Duncan
2. LeBron
3. Kobe
4. Dirk
5. Dwayne Wade
6. T Mac (healthy)
7. Gilbert Arenas
8. Yao Ming
9. Paul Pierce
10. KG


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

MemphisX said:


> This is what happens when you give MVPs to the undeserving. It has made a mockery of NBA player rankings IMO.
> 
> 1. Duncan
> 2. LeBron
> ...


What is so good about him? I Really don't get it.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

1. Kobe
2-10. Everyone else.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

SunsRock31 said:


> What is so good about him? I Really don't get it.


 well, thats because you are an *pre-emptive edit to save the mods the trouble*



but seriously, i havent been a mod in a while, is stupidity a bannable offense yet?


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

:clown: :clown: :clap: :cheers: :banana:  :angel: 
1. Duncan
2. LeBron
3. Kobe
4. Dirk
5. Dwayne Wade
6. T Mac (healthy)
7. Gilbert Arenas
8. Yao Ming
9. Paul Pierce
10. KG[/QUOTE]

you need to study the nba :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

I Start Fires said:


> well, thats because you are an *pre-emptive edit to save the mods the trouble*
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously, i havent been a mod in a while, is stupidity a bannable offense yet?


Don't get me started buddy :curse:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Legend_33 said:


> I just think Duncan can do more things than Nash can do and is more valuable to his team. Also he is a two-way player: Great on offense AND defense, which Nash is not. I don't know what else to tell you. There are plenty of people who put Duncan ahead of Nash, why don't you go bug one of them.


 And does Steve Nash consistently play Defense and rebound and win titles?


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

M F F L said:


> And does Steve Nash consistently play Defense and rebound and win titles?


Does Dirk Nowizki? I see HIM in everybodys top 5. :no:


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

I Start Fires said:


> well, thats because you are an *pre-emptive edit to save the mods the trouble*
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously, i havent been a mod in a while, is stupidity a bannable offense yet?


Isn't hijacking threads a bannable offense? That's pretty much all they do here.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

SunsRock31 said:


> Does Dirk Nowizki? I see HIM in everybodys top 5. :no:


Dirk has improved. People don't give his defense and rebounding enough credit. But Dirk is a superb player. And a far better defender than Steve Nash.


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

theflyballa said:


> Dirk has improved. People don't give his defense and rebounding enough credit. But Dirk is a superb player. And a far better defender than Steve Nash.



Steve nash leads his team without him they would be worse than the hawks :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

sunsrock103 said:


> Steve nash leads his team without him they would be worse than the hawks :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


Who said Nash wasn't a great player? He has a big part in the offense. He makes everything happen. But I was commenting on what you said about Dirk.


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

theflyballa said:


> Dirk has improved. People don't give his defense and rebounding enough credit. But Dirk is a superb player. And a far better defender than Steve Nash.


Did Dirk get back to back MVP's? Without Nash the Suns have not won 1 game the last 2 years. That is a fact.


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

plus dirk is not a good teammate he does not help his team


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

sunsrock103 said:


> plus dirk is not a good teammate he does not help his team


...his assists went up -.-


----------



## SunsRock31 (Aug 6, 2006)

DiirkLUVA41 said:


> ...his assists went up -.-


So did Nash's rebounds. :clap:


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, Dirk's no Kobe, but he does dominate the offensive end. He forces double teams. He rebounds. What more do you want from him?


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Poor Nash. This is why people don't like him for what he has achieved.


----------



## sunsrock103 (Aug 7, 2006)

theflyballa said:


> Well, Dirk's no Kobe, but he does dominate the offensive end. He forces double teams. He rebounds. What more do you want from him?


defense and rebound and a good teammate a leader and some passing ability and english classes


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

sunsrock103 said:


> defense and rebound and a good teammate a leader and some passing ability and english classes


Dirk does rebound and play defense. His job isn't to distribute the ball, but when he does see someone open, he gets them the ball.


----------



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

sunsrock103 said:


> defense and rebound and a good teammate a leader and some passing ability and english classes


Uhh Nash plays defense??


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

This Dirk versus Nash argument goes nowhere. 
On the Suns, Nash is the MVP and easily a top ten player. He makes that team what it is, and there is no question about that. However, on many teams (if not all other) in the league, Dirk Nowitzki would be the more significant player. You need a certain type of player around Nash, and the Suns have it perfect with Marion, Bell, and Diaw. However, Dirk can carry a team alone on the offensive end. He is an absolute offensive weapon. When Nash was on the Mavs, nobody in their right mind would consider him to be a top ten player let alone the MVP. 
So to break it down for those of you with learning disabilities (*cough Sunsrock), if I was the GM of the Suns, I would take Nash. If I were the GM of most teams in the league, I would take Dirk.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> This Dirk versus Nash argument goes nowhere.
> On the Suns, Nash is the MVP and easily a top ten player. He makes that team what it is, and there is no question about that. However, on many teams (if not all other) in the league, Dirk Nowitzki would be the more significant player. You need a certain type of player around Nash, and the Suns have it perfect with Marion, Bell, and Diaw. However, Dirk can carry a team alone on the offensive end. He is an absolute offensive weapon. When Nash was on the Mavs, nobody in their right mind would consider him to be a top ten player let alone the MVP.
> So to break it down for those of you with learning disabilities (*cough Sunsrock), if I was the GM of the Suns, I would take Nash. If I were the GM of most teams in the league, I would take Dirk.


 I'm pretty sure any team would take Dirk over Nash, the only reason Nash did so well with PHX was because they were a more efficent Dallas team basically and that REALLY stood out.


----------



## dwadenumba1 (Aug 8, 2006)

g-dog-rice#2 said:


> 1. Kobe
> 2. Lebron
> 3. Duncan
> 4. Dirk
> ...



Wade is definetly above Dirk and Duncan, he's got a way to go before he gets to Kobe but is about equal to lebron


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Legend_33 said:


> Uhh Nash plays defense??


 No, he plays 'Efense'


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> No, he plays 'Efense'


Just like Irk LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## bitasswannabe (Jul 22, 2021)

white boy logic, haha

giannis (over shaq, better fts and would ware shaq out)
steph over kd (thunder gs series, better 3pt shooter)
lebron over magic ( lebron can kinda pass)
mj (what?!?)
olajuwon ( that dude will block u)

kawhi on the clippers sad ish


----------



## nbablues (Nov 19, 2021)

qross1fan said:


> 1) Tim Duncan
> 2) LeBron James
> 3) Kobe Bryant
> 4) Dwyane Wade
> ...


I agree with your ranking


----------

